# How do you color resin for jewellery?



## rehanm07 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello,

I am from Germany and there aren´t many people who are working with resin to make jewellery. But I know a lot of people does in the USA so I am asking you 
Where can I get colors for resin or can I take acrylic paints? How do you color your resin?


----------



## magkelly (Aug 18, 2010)

You add pigments before the resin hardens. Lots of info here. There's probably books out on it for jewelry too, but model and doll people use it too. 

http://www.onesixthwarriors.com/for...iscussion/44164-how-color-resin-silicone.html


----------

